# DO NOT BUY THINKWARE F770 DASHCAM!!!!



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh.My.God. I have jsut finished a 6 weeks long saga with this piece of crap. It bricks itself with its own firmware update! 
I went through 2 brand new units the first one powered on a few times, then suddenly woudltn respond at all.
I finally got the second unit today, worked ok, went forward with step by step procedure, ... "Firmware updating"...... 5 seconds later "firmware update failed" it shuts down. Now it wont power up exactly like the last unit. What little i saw of the actual video was high quality but that doesnt matter much when the thing implodes 20 minutes after you turn it on. 

oh side note also: when attaching the 2nd channel camera it wouldnt even start up properly. makes its initial ding sounds, then nothing pure silence.

So so horribly angry right now.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Look into Goluk T2


----------



## skyco (Apr 3, 2017)

Can anyone please recommend a good dash cam. preferably Something that can record the road and the car interior at the same time.


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

skyco said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good dash cam. preferably Something that can record the road and the car interior at the same time.


I use the Thinkware F750 and have zero issues. Records front and back in 1080p, notifications for red light cameras. Records when your not driving, example someone bumps your car in a parking lot. For internal recording download the app "background video recorder" does a decent job and it's free. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

skyco said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good dash cam. preferably Something that can record the road and the car interior at the same time.


Lukas has worked well for me...they range from $200 to $300 if you want a solid front/back option.

https://www.lukasdashcam.com/



Trump Economics said:


> Lukas has worked well for me...they range from $200 to $300 if you want a solid front/back option. Did days worth of research, saw dozens of cams in person, and I picked a winner. Used to have the Falcon dual cam and the picture quality was reliable, but horrible.
> 
> https://www.lukasdashcam.com/


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Grill said:


> I use the Thinkware F750 and have zero issues. Records front and back in 1080p, notifications for red light cameras. Records when your not driving, example someone bumps your car in a parking lot. For internal recording download the app "background video recorder" does a decent job and it's free. Hope this helps.


yeah I really wish it worked out. I lvoe the shape of it, its low profile wtc and the video quality look sbetter to me. after 2 units bricking themselves, I gave up. Ive alreayd needed a dashcam a few times and Ive only been doing this since oct 16



Trump Economics said:


> Lukas has worked well for me...they range from $200 to $300 if you want a solid front/back option.
> 
> https://www.lukasdashcam.com/


I went with the blackvue 6502 ir, i believe it is. Definitely bummed out about the F770.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

UberwithDan said:


> yeah I really wish it worked out. I lvoe the shape of it, its low profile wtc and the video quality look sbetter to me. after 2 units bricking themselves, I gave up. Ive alreayd needed a dashcam a few times and Ive only been doing this since oct 16
> 
> I went with the blackvue 6502 ir, i believe it is. Definitely bummed out about the F770.


I almost bought that one but ended up with a Lukas after lots of research, user reviews, and tech videos.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

skyco said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good dash cam. preferably Something that can record the road and the car interior at the same time.


Pricey but is worth it.
http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blac...-infrared-interior-lens-for-front-and-inside/


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> Pricey but is worth it.
> http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blac...-infrared-interior-lens-for-front-and-inside/


Thats what I ordered, it hasnt come in yet. I went with "Dashcambros" as they provide a small discount for veterans. I get the impression its a small company so I kinda felt bad because now they have to deal with thinkware to recoup their funds.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> Pricey but is worth it.
> http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blac...-infrared-interior-lens-for-front-and-inside/


I swear it reminds me of a police camera on a cop car.


----------



## HNTRSTNG (Sep 1, 2016)

I use this Falcon Zero F360+ from Amazon. It works fine. People rarely notice it's there (believe it or not). Just use a good quality SD card, not the one that comes with the unit.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCZ5SM9/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

HNTRSTNG said:


> I use this Falcon Zero F360+ from Amazon. It works fine. People rarely notice it's there (believe it or not). Just use a good quality SD card, not the one that comes with the unit.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCZ5SM9/?tag=ubne0c-20


I just got this one. What is wrong with the sd card that comes with it? Do you have both lens facing inside of vehicle?



Trump Economics said:


> I almost bought that one but ended up with a Lukas after lots of research, user reviews, and tech videos.


I went on the link but there are several different ones, which one did you like that works well for you?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

http://shop.lukasdirect.com/lukas-store/dash-cams/ar790wd


----------



## HNTRSTNG (Sep 1, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> I just got this one. What is wrong with the sd card that comes with it? Do you have both lens facing inside of vehicle?


I found that the SD card made my unit lag in speed (while accessing menus / options) and caused glitches like random restarts, corrupt video files, etc. I was actually about to return the whole unit when I tried to just change the card - and it's been working fine. On the other question, I have one facing inside (more focusing on passengers / rear window - and the other towards the front.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

HNTRSTNG said:


> I use this Falcon Zero F360+ from Amazon. It works fine. People rarely notice it's there (believe it or not). Just use a good quality SD card, not the one that comes with the unit.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MCZ5SM9/?tag=ubne0c-20


How easy is it to install? Does it go over the original rear view mirror or does it replace it?


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

It was very easy and yes it clamps easily over mirror. Unfortunately I just got mine and because it's so sunny and hot we're I live I heard it falls off due to hot sun, but hadn't done that with me yet. So far it's been just fine


----------



## HNTRSTNG (Sep 1, 2016)

CarmEsp said:


> How easy is it to install? Does it go over the original rear view mirror or does it replace it?


Clips over the existing mirror - and you run the wire throughout the ceiling and pillar down to a USB charger.
**Extra food for thought: make sure your tires are properly balanced or else the unit will vibrate like crazy. Don't have that issue now.



Zoey jasmine said:


> It was very easy and yes it clamps easily over mirror. Unfortunately I just got mine and because it's so sunny and hot we're I live I heard it falls off due to hot sun, but hadn't done that with me yet. So far it's been just fine


Has yours actually fallen? That's interesting, it seems like it won't - it's pretty secured over the mirror.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

HNTRSTNG said:


> Clips over the existing mirror - and you run the wire throughout the ceiling and pillar down to a USB charger.
> **Extra food for thought: make sure your tires are properly balanced or else the unit will vibrate like crazy. Don't have that issue now.
> 
> Has yours actually fallen? That's interesting, it seems like it won't - it's pretty secured over the mirror.


Not for me, but I've had it about a week and it might not be hot enough yet but My mother said it fell after going somewere and car being parked after an hour or two. Driving back home it fell right off she said, but I'm not sure if that was due to the hot sun, or her trying to adjust the mirror improperly or both. I just clipped it right back on and hasn't happened yet while I'm driving. Then again I'm usually in vehicle, with ac on as opposed to just parked in direct sunlight with no ac.



HNTRSTNG said:


> Clips over the existing mirror - and you run the wire throughout the ceiling and pillar down to a USB charger.
> **Extra food for thought: make sure your tires are properly balanced or else the unit will vibrate like crazy. Don't have that issue now.
> 
> Has yours actually fallen? That's interesting, it seems like it won't - it's pretty secured over the mirror.


I agree. I was wondering same thing when I went to a store were they do installations and owner says for this area it's a problem during summer.


----------



## HNTRSTNG (Sep 1, 2016)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Not for me, but I've had it about a week and it might not be hot enough yet but My mother said it fell after going somewere and car being parked after an hour or two. Driving back home it fell right off she said, but I'm not sure if that was due to the hot sun, or her trying to adjust the mirror improperly or both. I just clipped it right back on and hasn't happened yet while I'm driving. Then again I'm usually in vehicle, with ac on as opposed to just parked in direct sunlight with no ac.
> 
> I agree. I was wondering same thing when I went to a store were they do installations and owner says for this area it's a problem during summer.


Interesting.. And you're certain the rubber covers didn't fall off the clips? Mine slipped off a couple times.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

HNTRSTNG said:


> Interesting.. And you're certain the rubber covers didn't fall off the clips? Mine slipped off a couple times.


No the covers did not fall off not yet anyway


----------



## thinkware (Jan 5, 2018)

If you are in Vietnam, we will help you to solve this problem.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

thinkware said:


> If you are in Vietnam, we will help you to solve this problem.


well this was almost a year ago and my profile says USA.

Long story short, your firmware updates were bricking the dashcam.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

skyco said:


> Can anyone please recommend a good dash cam. preferably Something that can record the road and the car interior at the same time.


I have the Vantrue N2 Pro w GPS mount


----------



## cobraco (Jul 6, 2016)

I have the Vantrue N2 Pro as well. Great dual camera for a reasonable price. The inside rear facing camera is great for us rideshare drivers and produces a well lit interior with IR LEDs.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

One word to solve all dashcam problems:

Blackvue.


----------

